# Dessert I just "Whipped" up!



## Saphellae (May 4, 2008)

Measurements are completely according to your taste. All you need is creme, your favorite yogurt, and some berries. Pineapple also tastes great with this.

Depending on how many you are serving between 1-2 cups of cream
3 individual yogurt or the equivalent, to taste
berries / pineapple / any fruit you want!

Whip the cream, and add yogurt to taste.  Add your favorite fruits and enjoy!

It's really tasty and a great way to enjoy your favorite yogurt with a less intense flavor.


----------



## rachael24 (May 5, 2008)

Good stuff...I actually love doing this.  Even in a blender as a smoothie!


----------

